# A short break for a week



## Wurger (May 31, 2008)

Hallo guys,

I have to tell you that my doctore has decided to send me to a hospital in order to get some med tests for my liver. I think it is nothing serious but I'm going to stay there for a week.Therefore I would like to say you all - *See you later !!!*

Wojtek


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2008)

Take Care Wojtek, in my thoughts mate.

All my best, Alex.

See you soon


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2008)

Same here Wurgs, all the best mate and we'll see you when you get back.


----------



## v2 (May 31, 2008)

Trzymaj się i uważaj na doktorów Wojtku! Mam nadzieję że wszystko będzie ok!
Dominik


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2008)

Take care buddy...!


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

Chase a few nurses for me!


----------



## timshatz (May 31, 2008)

Good luck with tests.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2008)

best of luck wurger get well soon


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2008)

Take care Wojtek, talk to you in a few days mate!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2008)

Thank you all guys  but I'm sorry I haven't mentioned I would go early in the morning on Monday.Tomorrow I have to many things to settle and I cannot be on line.Therefore I decided to let you know. But today I'm still yet with you friends.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2008)

Take care Wojtek. Hope all the tests go well.

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (May 31, 2008)

Im with nj catch a couple if you can and get better wurger


----------



## Catch22 (May 31, 2008)

Good luck Wojtek!


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Positive attitude Wurger. I'll be thinking of you. Look forward to your return.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2008)

Take it easy pal, stay away from those nurses!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 31, 2008)

Take care and I hope your hospital food is better then ours


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2008)

Take care man! See ya when you get back, and I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

Take care Wurger


----------



## seesul (Jun 1, 2008)

I keep my fingers crossed Wojtek! 
I believe the the only problem for you will be the blood pressure with all those nice Polish nurses all around8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2008)

Best of luck!


----------



## Henk (Jun 1, 2008)

Wojtek all the best of luck mate and know that we all here will miss you and will think of you.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 1, 2008)

take care, my friend. Życzę Wam dobrego zdrowia!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Powodzenia! Wroć prędko do zdrowia!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

Wojtek and I have been talking about this for the past week. His daughter,
Agatha, is suppose to keep me informed via email. He know's the whole forum is pulling for his return..... If anything comes up, I should hear about
it.

Charles


----------



## Trebor (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll be praying for him tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2008)

You take it easy buddy. If you can, have the Mrs. log on to tell us how you are, that is, if you trust her with your password!!!! ha ha ha.

Relax Wojtek. Things will be in good hands in your absence.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 2, 2008)

take care wurger!

All the best, 

Jason.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2008)

Wojtek, take care of urself and get back here as soon as u are able....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jun 2, 2008)

good luck man hope you are feeling better real soon
regards scott


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

Trzymaj się, my friend! Thinking of ya...

Evan


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> You take it easy buddy. If you can, have the Mrs. log on to tell us how you are, that is, if you trust her with your password!!!!



Thor: Unfortunately, his missus, Jola, does not speak English..

If anyone wants to send him a "get well" or a "thinking of you card", PM
me and I will PM you with his street address.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

I received the following email from Agatha, Wurger's (Wojtek's) daughter:

Hello Charles,

I have just talked with my dad. He's alright and probably soon he will be back home. I don't know how soon, but I think that in about a few days.

He said that he miss you too, and asked to send greetings for all of guys on your forum.  

Agatha


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Charles please send him my prayers and best thoughts.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Charles. I have his mailing address as part of the buddy system, but didn't know to get in touch with his daughter. Thanks for posting her response.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 7, 2008)

well it's good to hear he's doing alright! hope to see ya soon, Wojtek!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, Glad Wojtek is doing well, pass on my wishes too Charles! ...PLEASE!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Guys:

Got the following from Wurger's daughter...

Hello Charles!

Doctors are going to keep my dad in the hospital untill monday for sure, because all the tests take some time, unfortunately. But he feels fine, so no worries.

And no, I don't mind posting my emails, as I think that you all want to know how is he. Cheer them up somehow.

Agatha


----------



## Trebor (Jun 8, 2008)

damn tests taking forever! we all miss ya, Wojtek, buddy!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Charles for the update.

Sounds like "so far, so good" for our good friend Wojtek.

Please pass along my/our best wishes as well.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hopefully they will let you out tomorrow buddy. Hang in there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Indeed....get well soon buddy, we all miss you!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

You know..... me and Wojtek PM each other several times in a day. I 
really miss the big lug ! I hope they get his medication stabilized...... which
is the purpose for this hospital stay.

I'll keep you informed as best I can.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like they're a bunch of bartenders those doctors - getting the right mix! 

Hope all goes well, Wojtek!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Truly appreciated Mr C..! Give the ol' boy my warmest and very best....


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

From me too. Miss seeing that Wurger siggy around the threads.... 

Get well soon my friend!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2008)

Wurger [Wojtek] is back home !! I just got a PM from him, so he is out of the
hospital. I'll leave it to him to tell you all about it. Send him a PM to let him
know he's been missed !!!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Witają domowego brata! Przepuszczaliśmy was!


----------



## seesul (Jun 11, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Wurger [Wojtek] is back home !! I just got a PM from him, so he is out of the
> hospital. I'll leave it to him to tell you all about it. Send him a PM to let him
> know he's been missed !!!
> 
> Charles



Good news, thank you Charles!
Wojtek, hope everything´s O.k. with you and hope you toke some pics of nurses there, from bellow for sure  
Welcome back mate!


----------



## DBII (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome back my friend. 

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2008)

Hallo guys,

Yep I'm back.But firstly I would like to thak you all for your warm wishes and thoughts for me.Thank you , thank you very much.    
And you can be sure I have missed you all as well.The week and a half without you all has been the longest period of time in all my life.I'm very gald to be again together with you here.

Now shortly about my health and being in the hospital.Now I'm fine and feel better.As you know my liver doesn't want to work properly.During my medicals it apprared that it is caused by fat.My liver has got a bad feature and "likes" fat.Instead of 10% of fat which should be stored in my liver only there is almost 85% of it.It is strange because there is a proper amount of HDL, LDL and TG in my blood.My doctor was a bit shocked.Propably the main problem is glucose in my blood which has been a little bit too much so far.
Unfortunately, I have had to stay longer in the hospital than I told you earlier.My doctor wanted to get much results of my med tests in order to make it clear what is wrong with my liver.Some of them were gotten at the beginning of my being there and then the next ones and the next ones every three days.I had to take some medicines that were quite potent because my liver has gotten better.Now I have a diet ordered and these medicines.I hope it will get better as soon as possible.

What's more...oh , food there was awful.It seems that food is the same in all hospitals in all over the world.Therefore I have lost a few kilos on my weight.But the nurses.......no worries the medicines for my high blood pressure were given to me, so I was safe.

That's all my friends.Again, thank you for warm words.

Wojtek

BTW. The shot is for Njaco.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

So glad your back Wojtek, good to hear you are OK   

Take care Mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2008)

THX


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

So lets see, you took out 3 nurses and a female doctor! Alright!!! Whats the point system for that before you're an experte? 

Great to see you back!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2008)

Great to see you back wurgs!!


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fajnie, że jesteś z powrotem!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

THX guys


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 12, 2008)

Wecome back my friend! Its great to have you back!


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

As Alex said, great to have you back my friend! 
..Congratulations, too, on 5000 posts in one posts time..!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you friends again.It is really appreciated.

Oh... 5000 post of mine.I haven't noticed.

Thank you Evan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2008)

Man Wojtek, u had us all alittle concerned... Glad to see u home from that hell hole where people go to die....

U were missed Brother....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

THX Dan. I have missed you too.The hell hole is "equipped" with a couple nice nurses.With them you could go to die and then go to heaven.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great to have you back! Hospital stays are not fun, that's for sure.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)




----------

